# Not feeding observation hives



## Clairesmom (Jun 6, 2012)

I have an Ulster-style OH which my hubby built when we were selling (or, trying to sell  ) honey at a farmer's market about 10 years ago. Although we no longer go to the market, I kept the OH. Most summers (not this one though) I set it up in my sun room so that I can sit inside and watch the bees at my leisure. 

I don't have a photo of ours, but if you are not familiar with them, here is a stock photo of one from Brushy Mountain:








Ours holds 4 deep frames and a frame feeder in the bottom part and one deep frame in the upper, glassed part. But, unless I am using it to raise a queen, which I often do, I don't feed it when I have it at home. If I am taking it to the market, or to a demonstration, then, yes, I would use the frame feeder. Otherwise, the bees fend for themselves. Of course, I only use mine in the spring/summer, so your mileage may vary depending on how/when you are using yours.

Could you use a frame feeder in yours?

Or, maybe you could fill an empty frame of comb with syrup, if they just need a little feed.


----------



## intothewind (Jul 17, 2016)

Clairesmom said:


> I have an Ulster-style OH which my hubby built when we were selling (or, trying to sell  ) honey at a farmer's market about 10 years ago. Although we no longer go to the market, I kept the OH. Most summers (not this one though) I set it up in my sun room so that I can sit inside and watch the bees at my leisure.
> 
> I don't have a photo of ours, but if you are not familiar with them, here is a stock photo of one from Brushy Mountain:
> View attachment 27068
> ...


I think a frame feeder would work....but it would take up valuable real estate. The hive being indoors the feeder ought to be something that can be refilled through a little hole in the top of the OH...and would in truth not need to hold more than a few days supply of food. 

I tried putting a few sugar cubes on top of the mesh over this hole with limited interest. Glopping honey/sugar syrup on does work but only a spoonful or so can be fed at a time-which dissapears in a hour or so.

I'd hope to winter bees in the OH. Here in the Bay area-winter is a rather vague thing. We will likely have a fall dearth, but otherwise things bloom nearly year around...bees can fly in January for Eucalyptus for example. Where I live cold wet fog occurs even in the summer...last week the bees got only a bit of flying time on the warmer days.


----------



## Clairesmom (Jun 6, 2012)

Don't they store honey to eat in the winter? Maybe you could put some extra frame in the freezer and just replace as needed? Or, does that not work logistically?

Sorry, we live in Minnesota and I have never overwintered an OH.


----------



## intothewind (Jul 17, 2016)

Don't know. I just see lots of mention of people feeding OH's here and am wondering if anyone has gotten away with not feeding one. I can certainly take quick stock of their honey stores no problemo.


----------



## spieker (Jun 26, 2009)

My OB hive is home made. I call it a double wide. It has a total of 8 frames, with 2 medium frames on each level. I put it on wheels, so that I could take it outside easily when I want to work on it. The feeder is attached to the side and it works very well. It is held on the bottom with velcro, so it is easy to remove for cleaning, etc.


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

I've not fed and they didn't overwinter as well. The population was smaller so the dead built up at the bottom of the hive (5 frame deep single wide). This creates a perfect spot for SHB's to lay eggs/larva to get going and will require cleaning out. Keep the hive at a high population via feeding during dearth and they have more stores as they'll really hit it early in the season. If the hive is high in the OB box or there's enough dead down low to block the feeder you can't feed. I'm not saying continually feed but you need to make sure they have ample stores and population.

If you're trying to avoid all of the challenges I've talked about above I'd recommend feeding. Otherwise an OB hive will be even higher maintenance than regular.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I always end up feeding my observation hive from time to time, especially in winter.


----------



## intothewind (Jul 17, 2016)

I like the idea of a side feeder...can put one over a vent hole or even just drill another. Maybe a vinyl tube leading to a sweaterbox? How often do you adjust feed? Obviously don't want em swarming out in fall.


----------

